# Dealing with someone who's schizo



## PrisMiQue (Aug 31, 2016)

The person I'm dealing with is very close to my heart and they are schizo af! But they are in denial and refuse any medical help. He's been in and out of the psych hospital and jail because of it.
Now he's constantly talking to himself and it's really fucking annoying but I really want to see him get better so I'm dealing.
But I think I'm reaching that point were I may just let go  because it's so stressful and sad to be around. Trying to get him help doesn't work because he doesn't want it.
Should I keep trying or leave him to deal with it?

I can't babysit I have my own shit/life.
More than likely he'll end up in jail or the psych hospital and this fucking cycle never ends!!!

Has anyone else dealt with someone with schizophrenia and helped them get better without meds?
I have helped two girls get better but both are willing to take meds and they are better and functioning now.

Should I just leave him to deal?
He can't grow and be productive because of it... It's hindering him and he doesn't see it.
ah!!!!! It's a nightmare, I feel bad giving up but I do t know what to do


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 31, 2016)

Sounds like you've tried and he doesn't want your help.

You can spend less time with him and it might be easier on you...you can still be his friend and preserve your own sanity.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Aug 31, 2016)

@Kim Chee thanks! There's only so much One person can do...just hope for the best.


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 31, 2016)

i amm with @Kim Chee u did all u can . time to cut bait. u cant save every1


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 1, 2016)

i agree that you can really only do so much, they gotta want to help themselves first.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Sep 1, 2016)

what kim said


----------



## cometa borealis (Sep 1, 2016)

I just had to kick my roommate out who is paranoid schizophrenic... he had a fit where he tried to kill me... which he doesn't remember. i couldn't handle any more for my own sanity - and this was someone i loved.
you have to remember, people with psychosis do not perceive reality the same as others. Reasoning / logic is not the same. protect yourself because unless they are on a serious path of healing and taking medication, they are not going to change.


----------



## salxtina (Sep 1, 2016)

It sounds like you're saying "he needs help" when what you mean is "I need help." And that's okay! You can help yourself by setting the boundaries that you need! It's okay to do what you need for yourself! It's okay to step back to avoid burnout and emotional exhaustion!

Having lived with a lot of people who didn't own their own needs, and who decided to instead insist that they were "helping me," I know that that can get a lot less okay pretty fast.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 3, 2016)

Met a woman like that once who was getting raped and beaten on the streets of Atlanta. She was going to walk to her friends in Florida but I helped her travel by semi truck and when we got there we stayed for 3 days before she was yelling and screaming at her shadow and I felt like there was no more I could do without possibly sustaining bodily harm..... I hope your friend takes some meds and or gets some help before something possibly happens to you.


----------



## creature (Sep 6, 2016)

last thing people who want to love need to do is give their love to people who can't do a fucking thing with it..


guilty,
guilty,
fucking Guilty..

we think love can fix & does fix anything..

but only.. & 

Only

when it can be used...


----------



## Rob Nothing (Sep 7, 2016)

true enough. 

I'm one of those people. I can't do anything with it and always feel bad when women try and do things for me.

some people just incapable of love. it's a foreign currency.

drop the guy and find someone that will give back what you put in. there are many of them out there and you should have no trouble finding them.


----------



## Kire (Sep 9, 2016)

I have dealt with schitzo, with my self and with others. To be honest the previous comments are very good. No matter how bad we want to help, it is almost impossible. Often medication is an answer.
Some causes are child sex abuse, or bad reaction to drugs. 
In my case I went to the Native Elders soon after starting to hear voices telling me bad things. Of couse this is not possible for alot of people, but in my case I have no trust in doctors, and other illegitamate authority figures. I couldn't tell my family and I lost some friends that I did confide in, they were not equipped to deal with me. 
Don't get too wrapped up in other peoples battles! You have your own to go thru. If they want help, they need to get it.


----------



## codycodnyk (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm not schizo but I have a family member who is and I've been in a lot of psych wards where I've seen people with it. Its an ugly disease and all the people I've seen with it didn't know they had it until they were treated (usually with meds), came down and realized what they were experiencing wasn't real. 
I've had no luck convincing my cousin to get help, who's schizophrenic from drugs (it gets better when he's off them and he can see how he was talking crazy, but he still has paranoid delusions). 

so in my experience, a psych ward is necessary to get the person on meds and stabilize them. Its up to them to take or not take them at all the psych wards I've been to though, they don't force meds on you unless you're dangerous to yourself or others, which they usually stick a needle in your butt. Its hard to watch a person lose themselves and not even realize it, but that disease can tell you that you're not sick, people are out to get you and want to put you on meds. 

most people don't want to do it out of guilt or fear of losing touch with that person, but my cousins dad got put in a psych ward by his family when he had a mental breakdown and had serious delusions (like a short term case of schizophrenia), he got stabilized on meds, came down and was grateful for that.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Sep 10, 2016)

severin said:


> drop the guy and find someone that will give back what you put in. there are many of them out there and you should have no trouble finding them.



It's not that kind of relationship... He's my brother


----------



## PrisMiQue (Sep 10, 2016)

@salxtina 
He does need help, he's so lost in an unreal world he can't progress in real life. 
i think this situation is different than yours...but ur right about boundaries. 
I can't revolve my days dealing with this.


----------

